

Ask HN: Apple screwed up our company’s name. How do I fix it? - rl12345

We&#x27;re based in Brazil and our name - MyTraining Serviços em Tecnologia da Informação -  has two Portuguese characters in it that apparently are not supported by the app store. As a result, we are being listed by Apple with some crazy symbols in our name making us look buggy as you can see here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;cXzV0wp.jpg<p>Has anyone here passed through something similar or know a channel that I can use to sort this out with them? I’m not being lucky using Apple&#x27;s regular channels for this so far.<p>[UPDATE] Found a way fix to the problem: just got off the phone with Apple support and we are going to change the &quot;ç&quot; for &quot;c&quot; and the &quot;ã&quot; for &quot;a&quot;. It&#x27;s good enough for me and it&#x27;s going to be updated in 24 hours.
reply
======
loumf
Does your name work in a UILabel on an app? It's hard to believe they do
something different than that.

If not, try to find acceptable characters to use instead.

This is more likely an iOS SDK bug than an AppStore one -- see if you can
reproduce it in an app and open a Radar. I would not expect the AppStore
support to care or really be able to help.

[EDIT: quick test in latest Xcode beta -- looks fine]

Another edit: look at this app

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id940870961](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id940870961)

Are you using literally the same character in your name?

~~~
rl12345
Yes it works in a UILabel on the app. The quick solution would be to change
the name of the company but unfortunately we can't do that unless we legally
change the name of the organization as well (I think).

Thanks for showing me that app. We are using literally the same character in
our name, I will try to get in touch with them.

------
rl12345
Found a way fix to the problem: just got off the phone with Apple support and
we are going to change the "ç" for "c" and the "ã" for "a". It's good enough
for me and it's going to be updated in 24 hours.

